# Game Thread: Spain vs Germany(6 PM)



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

This game is online only. There is no direct link yet but check this page out at 6 PM:

http://www.nbcolympics.com/tv_and_o...T/day=5/sport=BK/online.html?increment=157364


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

wow, nice I don't have to stay up till 4 to watch em play!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Should be noted that this game is tomorrow, Thursday.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

The link says Wed the 13th though?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

6pm means a lot.

3am in London? 2am in Paris? 18pm in New York?


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> Should be noted that this game is tomorrow, Thursday.


Thursday morning in Beijing (9 a.m.) = Wednesday evening in Portland (6 p.m.)

In other words, you're right, but you're wrong.

-Pop


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

i thought it was gonna be on TV at 11:30pm PST on MSNBC?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Ok, I was confused because of the schedule ABM posted.

http://www.nba.com/beijing2008/mens_sched.html

Damn these time differences!


----------



## Amandalyn (Aug 3, 2008)

game in less than 2 hours. wed aug 13 6pm pdx time. nbcolympics.com


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Rubio is gonna be fun to watch. Im looking forward to watch Fernandez go to work tho. I believe he was truly a steal for you guys, and I've been saying that since last years draft.....he should've easily went before Belinelli, but all the great prospects seem to fall right into your teams lap.... :azdaja: Exciting times to be a Blazers fan, i presume...


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

Here is the game link:

http://www.nbcolympics.com/video/player.html?assetid=BK1H-BJ-SD02-081408-085001

You need to install Microsoft's Silverlight.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

clank


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

Awful game so far. Rudy is 0-2, 2 turnovers.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Something tells me there a little tired...especially Rudy with such an early start time for them.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Slow and sloppy 1st quarter for both teams. Slightly confused to see Raul Lopez out there again at the start for Spain, he's been wholly ineffective, I think Spain would be better off with Calderon and Rudy out there to get the team off to a faster start than they've had in these last 2 games.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Put Rudy back in. If I have to watch another airball from Jose or Marc try to post up, Ima hurl!


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Anyone notice that Marc Gasol has a similar free throw shooting routine as Sabas?


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Dangerous pass from Rudy to Pau a few seconds ago, not afraid to make a mistake at all.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Spain is lucky to be down only two. They just seem to function better when Ricky and Rudy on on the floor together. It helps that Pau can actually score around the basket.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Man... I never thought I'd actually miss commentary.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Rudy can't make anything today, hope he gets it going soon.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Rudy's had some really good defensive plays; but he's a little wild on offense sometimes (like the entire Spanish team). He really has a nose for the ball.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

Man, Rudy got such a quick release! Probably the fastest I have seen.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

That shot was money.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice finish for the 1st half for Rudy, picks Nowitzki's(I think, damn grainy footage) pocket on defense and then hits the crazy three to give Spain the lead at the half.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

I think they gave the steal before Rudy's three to Reyes in the boxscore, but no question Rudy knocked it loose.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I can't believe Spain is winning at the half after the way this game started. Germany was much more controlled and efficient and shot well; while Spain played wild and seemed to get a lot more shots, they just weren't making them. It seems like Spain just keeps playing their game with confidence, until they wear out the other team and draw them into their style.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Rudy playing really badly right now.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Spain does better without JCN and Calderon..they shoot to damn much and don't get it to the scorers like Pau and Rudy.
Holy crap, that cross over and jam by Pau was vicous.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

B-Roy said:


> Rudy playing really badly right now.


Rudy isn't playing badly, he just isn't lighting it up. I don't see as much energy from him in this game though.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Nice rebound off his own miss and pass for the layup by Rubio.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Rubio is really fun to watch. He's so quick.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice hustle for the board by Rudy, and a nice pass to Rubio for the finish.


And I wouldn't say he was playing badly in the 1st half, his shot wasn't falling but he looked good out there and wasn't really forcing anything, and as usual Spain looked better with him on the court than off.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Garbajosa is lighting it up


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

racking up the assists at least


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Kaman is playing like a bum....he just needs to get the ball to Dirk and get out the damn way!


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Jayps15 said:


> Nice hustle for the board by Rudy, and a nice pass to Rubio for the finish.
> 
> 
> And I wouldn't say he was playing badly in the 1st half, his shot wasn't falling but he looked good out there and wasn't really forcing anything, and as usual Spain looked better with him on the court than off.


He was passing when he should have been shooting, and shooting when he should have been passing. He missed 2 free throws, and also had 2 turnovers.

Open your eyes. He was playing bad, and right now, he's not doing much better.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

CLEAN BLOCK!!!!! That's garbage ref!


----------



## HurraKane212 (Aug 2, 2007)

Rudy with the SWAT (foul tho) on Dirk!


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

dirk and the gasol brothers... that has to be the ugliest front court matchup ever


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Hmmm, Rudy should have 3 rebounds but the boxscore at http://www.nbcolympics.com/basketball/resultsandschedules/rsc=BKM400B07/index.html only has him credited for 2, I think I saw them credit Rubio with one of Rudy's boards in the live Play-by-Play at the bottom of the webcast... ah well.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Needs more fullscreen abilities. This small picture is killin me.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I already don't like Marc Gasol. He can't pound the ball in anger in the NBA, gonna get t'd up.
Rudy's shot is struggling but got a ton of dimes and his hustling is awesome. He can still have an impact while his shot isnt falling, good sign. I like his passing too.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

JCN just really isn't a very good player.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Am I the *only* one who thinks Rudy is doing a bad job right now?

Last time I checked, shooting badly means you're playing badly, and 1/7 is terrible. He's only got 2 assists, and has two turnovers. He's making bad decisions on when to shoot and when to pass, and he's missing free throws. All this in 17 minutes of play, the 3rd most amount played on his team.

Yes, hustle is good, but you have to do more than hustle to contribute to your team. At this point, he's hurting his team more than he's helping it.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

B-Roy said:


> shooting badly means you're playing badly.


Nope. Don't agree with that statement.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Good to see Rubio doing well or at least thats what I get from reading the posts.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

NateBishop3 said:


> Nope. Don't agree with that statement.


yeah that was a horrible statement. He can contribute in many other ways than scoring. Plus he is playing at 9 am. Not exactly a peak time for a basketball player.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

He's playing badly but I think the EARLY start has him in shambles.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

NateBishop3 said:


> Nope. Don't agree with that statement.


It is when you're shooting 1/7, and that's not the only reason he's playing badly right now.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

B-Roy said:


> Am I the *only* one who thinks Rudy is doing a bad job right now?
> 
> Last time I checked, shooting badly means you're playing badly, and 1/7 is terrible. He's only got 2 assists, and has two turnovers. He's making bad decisions on when to shoot and when to pass, and he's missing free throws. All this in 17 minutes of play, the 3rd most amount played on his team.
> 
> Yes, hustle is good, but you have to do more than hustle to contribute to your team. At this point, he's hurting his team more than he's helping it.


I haven't seen anything positive from you regarding Rudy despite him playing well in the 1st two games, I wouldn't expect you to have anything good to say when he's in a shooting slump either. But Spain has looked better with Rudy on the floor, period. And I've seen 3 assists from Rudy so far, either the dish to a cutting Rubio or the pass to Garbo for 3 weren't counted in the boxscore along with his earlier pass inside to Pau. 

I'm not saying he's playing great out there cause this is definitely his worst game so far, but he's contributing outside of his shooting today


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Rudy is playing awful, really.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

B-Roy said:


> It is when you're shooting 1/7, and that's not the only reason he's playing badly right now.


You said "shooting badly means you're playing badly." I don't agree with that. I'm not even talking about Rudy. That statement is false.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Another blown almost assist by Rudy's teammate, he has been passing well, regardless of having only 2 assists. The difference I see tonight - Germany is sending an extra man to cover Rudy when he enters the painted area.


----------



## Da_O (Jul 30, 2008)

Kobe shot 1 for 15 yesterday, so.............


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

RoseCity said:


> Another blown almost assist by Rudy's teammate, he has been passing well, regardless of having only 2 assists. The difference I see tonight - Germany is sending an extra man to cover Rudy when he enters the painted area.


Rudy should have more than 2 assists, that is for sure.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Well, he's at least doing the "other" things.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Jayps15 said:


> I haven't seen anything positive from you regarding Rudy despite him playing well in the 1st two games, I wouldn't expect you to have anything good to say when he's in a shooting slump either. But Spain has looked better with Rudy on the floor, period. And I've seen 3 assists from Rudy so far, either the dish to a cutting Rubio or the pass to Garbo for 3 weren't counted in the boxscore along with his earlier pass inside to Pau.
> 
> I'm not saying he's playing great out there cause this is definitely his worst game so far, but he's contributing outside of his shooting today


I've had plenty of compliments for Rudy. I was down on his defense in the 1st game, but he's been defending better these last two games. *Players have bad games*, all of them do. If the first two games have shown us anything, it's that he's certainly a capable and good player. But honestly, take off the homer glasses and acknowledge the fact that he's playing poorly when he clearly is. And the only reason they look better when Rudy is on the floor, is because JCN is playing even worse. That guy is a scrub.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

NateBishop3 said:


> You said "shooting badly means you're playing badly." I don't agree with that. I'm not even talking about Rudy. That statement is false.


Yeah, I guess I don't really agree with it either. I was mainly talking about Rudy this game though, and it came out wrong.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Dirk and his pattented three-point-flop. This isn't the NBA Dirk. They don't care who you are.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

That same flop will cost him 5K (??) next year in the NBA.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

B-Roy said:


> I've had plenty of compliments for Rudy. I was down on his defense in the 1st game, but he's been defending better these last two games. *Players have bad games*, all of them do. If the first two games have shown us anything, it's that he's certainly a capable and good player. But honestly, take off the homer glasses and acknowledge the fact that he's playing poorly when he clearly is. And the only reason they look better when Rudy is on the floor, is because JCN is playing even worse. That guy is a scrub.


Ah yes, I must be a homer if I won't call for someones head after poor shooting. I'm not absolving him of all his errors out there because he's had quite a few today, the palming turnover early and a few bad/risky passes as well, but that doesn't mean he isn't doing some good things either. He's been good defensively today and he's had some good passes/hustle plays as well, some of his passing efforts have been for naught because Spain has shot so poorly today. 

To play badly to me means hurting your team and it's chance to win, and in this game I wouldn't say Rudy did that. He didn't contribute as much to the win as he did previously, but I wouldn't say he hurt them either.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Jayps15 said:


> To play badly to me means hurting your team and it's chance to win, and in this game I wouldn't say Rudy did that. He didn't contribute as much to the win as he did previously, but I wouldn't say he hurt them either.


I would agree with that. I think it's obvious that Rudy did not play as well today as he did in the past two games, but he didn't play badly. I think "not as well" would be more accurate.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Jayps15 said:


> To play badly to me means hurting your team and it's chance to win, and in this game I wouldn't say Rudy did that. He didn't contribute as much to the win as he did previously, but I wouldn't say he hurt them either.


Exactly. In fact, I thought Spain looked markedly better with Fernandez in the game.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

NateBishop3 said:


> I would agree with that. I think it's obvious that Rudy did not play as well today as he did in the past two games, but he didn't play badly. I think "not as well" would be more accurate.


Agreed, I'm not saying it was a good game for him because it obviously wasn't, but there's a line between playing badly and just not playing your best.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Jayps15 said:


> Ah yes, I must be a homer if I won't call for someones head after poor shooting. I'm not absolving him of all his errors out there because he's had quite a few today, the palming turnover early and a few bad/risky passes as well, but that doesn't mean he isn't doing some good things either. He's been good defensively today and he's had some good passes/hustle plays as well, some of his passing efforts have been for naught because Spain has shot so poorly today.
> 
> To play badly to me means hurting your team and it's chance to win, and in this game I wouldn't say Rudy did that. He didn't contribute as much to the win as he did previously, but I wouldn't say he hurt them either.


If you read my posts, I didn't say the bad shooting was the only reason he was playing badly. It was however, a bad showing. (especially for him) I also didn't say he was completely bad. Yes, he had good passes and had some good hustle plays. In my opinion though, he was still playing bad. One of the major things that I mentioned before was they he shot when he should have passed and passed when he should have shot. This happened throughout the game, and it was kind of frustrating. I guess they didn't have much of a choice, JCN is terrible.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

B-Roy said:


> If you read my posts, I didn't say the bad shooting was the only reason he was playing badly. It was however, a bad showing. (especially for him) I also didn't say he was completely bad. Yes, he had good passes and had some good hustle plays. In my opinion though, he was still playing bad. *One of the major things that I mentioned before was they he shot when he should have passed and passed when he should have shot. This happened throughout the game, and it was kind of frustrating.* I guess they didn't have much of a choice, JCN is terrible.


The only play I saw like that was when he pulled up for a 3 off the dribble on a fast break, but he was wide open and there were plenty of rebounders down low, I wouldn't be thrilled at that play and I think it was indeed a poor decision but it was one of those plays that if he had hit the shot his team would have had a huge rush of momentum and everyone would be praising his play. If you can think of other examples I'd like to hear them.

However, in one of your earlier posts you wrote



B-Roy said:


> Yes, hustle is good, but you have to do more than hustle to contribute to your team. At this point, he's hurting his team more than he's helping it.


And I just don't agree that he hurt them, his shooting did, but his other contributions outweighed that to me.


I will agree that JCN has been just flat out bad so far, outside of the 3 against China late in the 4th I can't think of anything positive he's done for this Spanish team. They need him for depth because IMO Raul Lopez has been just as bad if not worse, but I'd like to see some of JCN's minutes split between Calderon/Rudy/Ricky as all three have just been head and shoulders above Navarro so far.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

B-Roy said:


> If you read my posts, I didn't say the bad shooting was the only reason he was playing badly. It was however, a bad showing. (especially for him) I also didn't say he was completely bad. Yes, he had good passes and had some good hustle plays. In my opinion though, he was still playing bad. One of the major things that I mentioned before was they he shot when he should have passed and passed when he should have shot. This happened throughout the game, and it was kind of frustrating. I guess they didn't have much of a choice, JCN is terrible.


I disagree. i think his shot was off, as he was even missing his FT's, but for the most part I thought he did well. He play'd under control and he seemed to be consistent with pretty much every other part of his game. Where as Rubio on the other hand, had his brilliant moments and his moments where his wrecklessness hurt the team, I would say Rudy was more under control and reliable, even though it wasn't his most brilliant effort on the whole.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Jayps15 said:


> However, in one of your earlier posts you wrote
> 
> 
> 
> And I just don't agree that he hurt them, his shooting did, but his other contributions outweighed that to me.


I think I wrote that right after the first half, which was a terrible half. I think he did better in the 2nd half.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

B-Roy said:


> I think I wrote that right after the first half, which was a terrible half. I think he did better in the 2nd half.


Yea I believe you did, and it was closer then, but I still wouldn't say he flat out hurt them. I'm fairly certain it was near the end of the 1st half when Rudy and Ricky combined to create 2 turnovers that led to scoring opportunities(one of which I think was the three pt attempt I mentioned above) each getting credited for a steal in the process, then Rudy poking away the ball from Dirk causing another TO, and hitting that off balance 3 to give them the lead going into the half.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Rudy didn't play very well. Oh well.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I thought Rudy played well on defense; he was active going for rebounds, steals and loose balls; and he hit a clutch shot when it mattered. 

The zone they play really helps him, as he is able to play the entire perimeter and roam around interrupting the other team's offense and going for steals and rebounds. The team, as others pointed out, played markedly better when he and Ricky were on the court together, and it was when they were on the court that Spain took control of the game. Once Spain extended the lead, and Rudy was on the bench, the game ground to a complete halt. 

His offensive game was off, and a bit sloppy, but he still managed to make some good passes (some were converted, some weren't). He didn't play much in the second half, and my thought at the time was that his coach would agree he wasn't having a very good game. I agree he wasn't having a very good offensive game by Rudy standards, but he was still able to help the team, so I wouldn't call it horrible. 

Just my 2 pesos.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

And I don't think B-Roy is being a hater, he is just calling it as it is. I think ya'll shouldn't be too defensive of him right now. I'm sure Rudy would love the constructive criticism.

Lots of people did the same to Bayless throughout summer league also.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Brandon Roy's knee is shredded! Rudy's game is turned to garbage! What are we going to do for a shooting guard?

(sorry, I channeled Mixum for the above post)


----------

